# Young adult dogs for sale from breeders??



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have specific recommendations for your area (all it says is Pennsylvania), but if you get in touch with your local GR club's puppy referral person, you can hopefully get on a few good breeders' radar. Healthy young adults don't come along all that often, but they do come down the pike pretty consistently, in my experience.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

You can watch gundogbreeders.com for a started or young dog. I also like retrievertrainingforum.com for a source of a slightly older pup. 

That being said, be prepared to pay for the additional work, vet care, and training that went into that dog. You do not want one that has been left in a kennel for the last year so expect that your dog will have some training and good socialization. This dog will always cost more than an 8 week old puppy. Quite often, I get calls for this type of dog and the buyer is surprised that the price is so much. Just because the breeder has decided not to use this dog in their program or as a competition dog, does not mean that this dog is a wash out.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a friend in Montana that breeds golden retrievers. She is active nationally and sometimes has dogs available. She does complete all her clearances on her dogs. They all have a very nice temperament. I know Montana is a bit far away, but maybe you could use a vacation. Here's Florence's website: www.mattiaci.com Sometimes Florence holds a pup or two from a litter to see if they will become a show prospect. I have personally met many of her dogs over the years and all are very social happy dogs anyone would be willing to bring home.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Leslie B said:


> ...That being said, be prepared to pay for the additional work, vet care, and training that went into that dog. You do not want one that has been left in a kennel for the last year so expect that your dog will have some training and good socialization. This dog will always cost more than an 8 week old puppy.....


This is excellent advice and I can't emphasize enough that you need to do your homework and ask A LOT of very careful, direct questions (I would have a checklist if I were you) While there are plenty of absolutely wonderful breeders out there, there are also a lot of people who don't really understand socializing and even if they do, they are socializing their dogs to their lifestyle - not yours. 

A breeder who doesn't have kids/family and lives in a more rural location may have very few visitors. The dog may not have received exposure to a lot of situations you take for granted. The amount of time spent in a kennel means little to some people, but if the dog has spent so much kennel time that he's not really a house dog, it can be a tough adjustment that will require work on your part. 

I know two different dogs (not Goldens) who came from conformation breeders as young adults, less than two years old. They were well cared for physically by all appearances but were not 'as advertised' when it came to how they were socialized. One was afraid of men (draw your own conclusions there) he had to be re-homed to live with an elderly woman it was so bad and one loves people but spent so much time as a kennel dog that I am guessing he never really received the bond he needed and is now so attached to his new family that he has issues with separation anxiety. 

Just be sure that you ask to meet the any dog you are interested in both at his current home and see how he does away from home. Many dogs can behave as a secure and confident dog at home if they never have to leave - but then are in a different environment and you realize they've never left home and have not been properly socialized.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If a dog has been intended to be a part of a breeders program, and has been trained, socialized, etc, you can expect to pay a good deal more than you'll pay for an 8 week old puppy- as it should be if it's done right. It is a big investment of time and money to do with a dog. I know of a couple of older dogs available in the Atlanta area, and will pm you on those two.


----------



## dorbal10 (Nov 18, 2017)

No! i called this breeder in Montana and found egotistical , horrid rudeness---like I would never talk to someone ever in my life. Unbelievable. I , too, am looking for a young adult Golden male that may have been held back and will not be shown, etc. and I have a wonderful home and life and pool and paradise to offer a dog. This scenario is very hard to find.


----------



## dorbal10 (Nov 18, 2017)

To Prism: who are the breeders in the Atlanta area? i would be wiling to pay but want a sound, well bred dog from a reputable breeder but do not want a co-owned situation like I have also seen online for the sale of these adult or young adult dogs from a breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That was almost 2 years ago-I still hear of older dogs, but do not currently know of any who would fit your description. I do know of one w a cardiac fail, pulmonary abnormality that the cardio said would not shorten life- she's in GA and spayed.


----------

